# Post pics of hurricane damage



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd anyone get any damage from hurricane Isaac? I hope not but here's a thread to post pictures and a little info on your experience.









This is my wife's truck. Big limb fell on it


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats not gonna polish out. glad we dont get them over here


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I gotta replace the hood. And find paint to match. Grrrrrr


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn the luck !! Well it could've been worse man.. Gotta be thankful ! Is it bout over where you are?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea, it's goin to be cloudy for a few days. Windy as hell. Little sprinkling. But it's mostly over


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Call the insurance company. That's why you have Insurance.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I can get the hood cheaper than my deductible


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You have it already figured out. Good for you. Good luck with the paint search.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank u. Can't believe no one else posted pics


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Had some wind today, and the bands of clouds, so far no rain.. Sure need it. Here @ Lake Fork Tx..


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw the drought out there on the news. They said if you fly in a plane over Texas right now the whole state is brown instead of green


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

The first picture was from Tuesday, water was up a foot or so above normal. The second was at the height of the storm surge, 9.5' above sea level. Our surge in Katrina was over 24' above sea level.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

WOW!!!!! I would have hated to see Katrina. That's alot of water!!!


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I would also have hated to have seen Katrina or I wouldn't be here now! Evacuated to Hattiesburg. The rebuilt house is the first time I have felt comfortable staying for a storm.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Got a paddle boat? Go for a little ride, Just for fun.


----------

